
Show HN: My first recursive program in x86 - seisvelas
https://gist.github.com/seisvelas/f4d9fe1ce72109b36f0fd3a26684f44a
======
seisvelas
Probably not that impressive to anyone else, but I did it without looking at
any examples of recursion in assembly because I wanted to try to figure out
how it could be done by myself. Yay.

~~~
badrabbit
You should blog up your learning journey. It might encourage others.

~~~
seisvelas
Thanks for the encouragement, will do!

